# Caring for a pigeon who found me, she has a broken leg



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Hi, I was lucky enough to have a beautiful girl turn up at my place nearly a week ago. For a few days we interacted, she seemed curious about me and I was also about her. She mostly pecked around my yard in and out of the fence. One morning she was on the fence and bedraggled looking, she allowed me to get within a foot of her and just stand. That afternoon I could see her leg had become injured during the day, I caught her easily just by grabbing her. I scoured sites like yours and contacted pigeon groups and wildlife groups locally. She doesn't have a band, no-one claimed her on lost pet sites and was deemed a 'feral' by the vet and they were going to euthanise. Luckily I had let the wildlife bird lady take Tweetie Pie in to the vet so when they said she would be euthanised I was able to claim to be her 'owner'. She has now received the treatment she needed and I pick her up this afternoon. I will continue to get guidance and an appropriate hospital cage from the wildlife lady but I'd also like advice on bonding with her without frightening her. The truth is the break was very bad, split the skin and twisted with terrible bruising and amputation still isn't out of the question depending on how she heals. I want her to feel safe with me if she is not able to live a wild life again. I have never had a bird before but I felt a strong bond with her immediately and am experienced with animal care, I'm also willing to study up and learn. Advice appreciated.
Thank-you.


----------



## sheebs (Feb 22, 2012)

I have feral birds who will land on my shoulders or head wanting me to hand feed them. They'll let me pet them and follow me all over the yard. They even follow the car for about a quarter mile when we leave the house. But then I've had baby pigeons I hand raised and tube fed who won't come anywhere near.

I think birds pick you, not the other way around. It sounds like Tweetie Pie picked you or she never would have let you grab her. I've seen some pretty badly injured birds that will die before they let a human handle them.

Best wishes to you both and thank you for sharing your heart with her.


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much Sheebs,
I picked Tweetie Pie up today and she is much more active and not in as much pain and she was closing her eyes, super relaxed as I held her and sang her little songs. I really appreciate your reply, that's what I strongly felt but I wasn't sure if I was fooling myself. You've given me a huge confidence boost! I love this little girl so much and I want her to be happy, I really believe she will be here


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for the bird. There are a lot of people who keep pet pigeons for various reasons, they bond easily to humans and adapt well.

Pigeons are easy to raise, but they do have some important needs that must be met, please check our pet pigeon forum for some informative threads.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Tweetie...thank you for saving your new friend. Did the vet prescribe any medications ? Typically with a break or external injury, antibiotics should be administered for at least 7 days. Also, if it seems she is in discomfort, and anti-inflammatory such as meloxicam/metacam is a good idea.

If you were not given any meds, call your vet and ask about this.

How is she doing ? Where are you keeping her ? Is she eating and drinking water ? What are you feeding her ?


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Yes she is on pain relief every 2 days and antibiotics daily which I give her with a syringe. She has a follow up visit with the vet 1 week from the splint and then another x-ray after 4 weeks. 
I have been reading this site, very useful and had lots of great advice and input including 2 home visits from the local wildlife rescue groups bird expert. She lent me a (thoroughly cleaned and disinfectant) cat carrier to use as a 'hospital cage'. It doesn't allow Tweetie to climb or fly and risk falling. Also 2 types of seed mix she feeds her pigeon and some additional protein but I was going to leave the protein till after the antibiotics as she wasn't sure about mixing them.
Tweetie is doing great, she's really pretty relaxed. She doesn't seem to like being on her own in the back room so much so I brought her cage out to where I'm hanging out and she seems happier. When I change her bedding (hand towels) or give her medication I cuddle her for a while and she likes being stroked on the head. When she can see me she just gradually closes her eyes and doesn't go to sleep but appears pretty content. 
She's eating heaps and drinking, she likes the seed mixtures but I tried her with fresh sprouts and she wasn't keen. I'm giving her filtered water and changing twice daily. The vet also suggested cleaning her feet of any poo so I'm using baby wipes for that and she also said to give the foot she's standing on a little massage which Tweetie seems to enjoy. So far so good I think, it'll be good to get feedback from the vet next visit, hopefully all healing nicely.


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

*Question about taping a perch to the bottom of her cage*

Should I tape perches to the bottom of her cage or is she okay to stand without that? What would be better for her?


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

hello:3 how about some pics of the pigeon  best of luck x


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Hi Maria
I can't work out how to post pics, it says to link to pics on another webpage? I'd love to share pics of my Tweetie Pie 
Louise


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...typically a Pigeon doesn't use stick perches....perhaps you can put a brick or small concrete paver block in there as they like standing on platforms/shelves, things like that. Also if you think she gets bored, perhaps a small mirror in there so she can look at her beautiful self !

Sounds like you and she are doing well. Bless you.

To post a photo, do this:

go to the reply window below the thread, click the 'advanced' button. Then on the next page, below the reply window again, there is an 'attachments' button. You can upload a photo or two using that attachments button


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Hi Jaye,
That's great to clear up, thank you. I do have a mirror for her but I wasn't sure if she liked it. I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll pop it in before I go.
Thanks, I just love her to bits. I'll have to get the photos off my phone so I can upload them, she's an absolute stunner 
Kind regards
Louise


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

This is a couple of pictures of Tweetie, the first night I brought her in and settled in her 'hospital cage' after the leg splint...
Does anyone know what type of pigeon she is? She has a metallic green sheen on her chest feathers.
I'm also wondering about her age. Her eyes are an orangey-brown and her beak is pink.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Tweetie......

Wow no wonder you fell for 'her'.......she a looker all right.

Lucky pidgie, spoil her like we do ours!

Rob, Tash and the 'zoo'

PS: OUR saga! Makes for good reading lol

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/the-story-of-pippa-58791.html?highlight=pippa


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

She is beautiful, so are all your babies It's a great story Rob!
The poo pics you put up of Poppy is what Tweetie Pie's poo looks like at the moment. I ordered bird probiotics for her online today but they will take 2 weeks to get here unfortunately.
I am certainly besotted and trying to spoil her but she gets pretty miffy for a little while after I give her the antibiotics or pain meds!
The rest of the time we're pretty loved up but I don't get as much time with her as I'd like as I have 2 (very gentle and lovely) mature aged Maltese and while her leg is broken I think it's too stressful for her to be in the room with them so I just hang out and give her a cuddle in what is now Tweetie's room.
Ideas for integrating the feathers and fur warmly welcomed!
Louise


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Tweetie,

Harker Harka-Mectin is an absolute, you may be able to get some over there, also some Vetark Zolcal D too, it'll keep her in tiptop condition.

Just do a search on google, I'm sure you'll find some, if not, I'm sure we can help, not just Tash and myself, but all the others on here, Especially Janet (Amyable), she's great, ridiculously wealthy (and humble with it) but very caring and helpful.

She (he?) has fantastic markings, your pidgie, not Janet!!!

And I can't believe you read the whole 'saga' lol, that would take some doing!

All the best.

Rob, Tash and the menagerie!

PS. Use bricks for perching, and also put some under her feeding area, like a stage I suppose, it helps keep the claws short!! Also I'm no expert but Tweetster looks like a normal 'rock dove' descendant, feral, still lovable though. SPOIL HIM/HER!


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Hi Rob
Harka-mectin hasn't been cleared for sale in Australia yet unfortunately. I read about it and looked into it, it would have been perfect especially with Tweetie in a splint. I had to settle for a spray and just spray where I could (not her broken leg or head) it isn't ideal but when her splint comes off it will be easier. I wish we did get it here.
Your thread had lots of relevant stuff to my situation and its good to see how you can grow in confidence, half the time I'm terrified in case I do something wrong!
I know, she's really special, I feel so lucky she chose me 
I think she's a 'she' but the vet said we won't really know until/unless she demonstrates male behaviour. From when I first saw her I thought she was a girl.
Thanks Rob, I really appreciate all the support on here. I'll post poop pics tomorrow just to be sure there's nothing more sinister going on that needs treatment.
Should I use bricks even while her leg is broken? The vet was worried about her falling and hurting the leg.
Kind regards
Louise, Tweetie and the pups


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Hiya louise,

I'd wait until the leg is healed then.

No sense in putting HIM at risk (he's a he yes due to HIM being a handsome fella) is there?

Just out of curiosity, you did read about the 'eloctrolyte' water for rehydration (sugar and a wee pinch of salt in warm water) and things like that, for future reference kind of thing?

And one more question, sorry I have to ask, but.......Tweetie Pie? Aren't you afraid of giving HIM a complex?

I mean....Tweetie Pie?

Oh and using bricks with a damaged but repaired leg in the future might not be such a good idea after all, the gaps you see, try a small flag/paving stone instead!

Tweetie Pie?.......poor thing!!!

Confused Rob


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

She's Tweetie Pie because she's my sweetie pie. It works for her 
I'm on a crash course in pigeons at the mo, trying to bring as much healthful stuff as I can. I'll look at the electrolyte water.
Louise


----------

